# Need help selecting tile!!!



## r1racer (Nov 7, 2010)

*Tile selection help*

What tile goes with this?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Isn't this post an exact duplicate of another post?
http://www.diychatroom.com/f50/need-help-selecting-tile-127591/


No wait! maybe it's this one:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f15/tile-selection-help-127595/

Anyway...why is this?

This is very cofusing.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I sure hope it's just the pictures, but that tub looks like it's covered with hard water stains. Why was it not replaced, or at least refinished and a water softner not added?
Polished black marble for a bathroom floor. That's nut's it will be like a skaing rink when it gets wet and show every water drop. That's wall tile not floor tile.


----------



## r1racer (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## r1racer (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I know you by now think I'm a butt head, but I've never seen any real tile guy or contractor lay the floor tile before the ceiling and walls are done. Way to much chance of damage to the tiles, paint spills and dirt in the joints causing the grout to not stick. 
I would lay cardboard over it asap.
It also looks like someone installed the tile board over the sheetrock around the tub. The tile board needed to installed directly to the studs with no sheerock behind it so it comes out even with the sheetrock on the rest of the walls.
Also the tile boards not even tight to the wall. How do you plan on covering up those ends? If for some reason the walls were framed wrong so the tub was not a tight fit, it could have been shimed out before the tile board.
Nope still does not ansewer your question. I agree with the other poster though not my taste for tile in a bathroom. Way to many grout joints to fail, to busy and a pain to clean. But what ever looks good to you is the way to go.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

The marvelous thing about tile is, creation is limited only my imagination. I have done several jobs with those tiles and think someones imagination is smoking funny cigs. I never make decorating decisions for a customer!!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Not everyone looks in EVERY forum like u Bud so the more help I can get the better.


Yow well that's what you think, so since you are the expert here on both tile installations and DIY Forums I'll just back out and let Joe deal with the nonsense. There are too many things wrong here already and excusing all of the BS with BS isn't the answer. Happy New Year.:thumbsup:


----------



## r1racer (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

r1racer said:


> What tile goes with this?


The safe thing to do if you're not sure one way or another is to choose tiles that have some color relationship to one or more of the tiles in that set. In other words, tiles that share the same color and tone.


----------



## r1racer (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## r1racer (Nov 7, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Yow well that's what you think, so since you are the expert here on both tile installations and DIY Forums I'll just back out and let Joe deal with the nonsense. There are too many things wrong here already and excusing all of the BS with BS isn't the answer. Happy New Year.:thumbsup:


Oh okay, so everyone looks in each forum...did not know that. I will remove my posts from the others since you are the forum expert. And what exactly is wrong here??? Merry xmas to you as well :laughing:


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Cross-posting, the act of creating multiple threads with the same content in different sub-forums, is generally considered to be poor forum etiquette, if not spam. Just sayin'. Don't shoot the messenger.



Ironlight said:


> The safe thing to do if you're not sure one way or another is to choose tiles that have some color relationship to one or more of the tiles in that set. In other words, tiles that share the same color and tone.


To stay on topic, I agree with Ironlight. Choosing a tile that contains a color found in the mosaic tiles will tie the two together nicely.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

So be really different and do color changing tile? Hit it with cold or hot and it modifies itself. So seem overboard in your quest for a high-tachy look. This stuff is perfect. 

http://www.movingcolor.net/

Have your body shop paint the sinks and toilets with color changing paint too?

http://www.alsacorp.com/products/eclipse/images/rm_vid1.jpg

Wife and girl kids really must have a bidet. You really do not want me to post the funniest picture of wife and girls photoshopped to the ceiling on water streams do you?

It is a bathroom. Stop, at some point, trying to make it more glorious than it can ever be.

If you are trying to parade a bath portfolio past at least me? Ick. Take at least a course in color 101.


----------

